# Modifier une icône d'extension



## BlackSmileFR (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis actuellement sous léopard et je n'utilise pas les aperçus que créer le finder. Je n'utilise pas office suite à des déboires qui mon définitivement dégoûté de cette suite (elle n'est donc plus installé). J'ouvre donc mes fichiers avec iWork '08. Le problème c'est que certaines extensions sont représentées par un fichier blanc (.xls .doc .ppt ...). Je voudrais donc modifier l'icône par défaut de ces extension mais impossible de trouver comment malgré de nombreuses recherche. :mouais:

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Fondug (11 Septembre 2008)

BlackSmileFR a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis actuellement sous léopard et je n'utilise pas les aperçus que créer le finder. Je n'utilise pas office suite à des déboires qui mon définitivement dégoûté de cette suite (elle n'est donc plus installé). J'ouvre donc mes fichiers avec iWork '08. Le problème c'est que certaines extensions sont représentées par un fichier blanc (.xls .doc .ppt ...). Je voudrais donc modifier l'icône par défaut de ces extension mais impossible de trouver comment malgré de nombreuses recherche. :mouais:
> 
> Merci et bonne soirée



Meme avec des outils du genre Liteicon ? Je regarderai ce soir car la réponse m'intéresse également


----------



## BlackSmileFR (11 Septembre 2008)

Ben non, j'avais essayé mais rien!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2008)

Je sais que c'était possible avec Candybar 2 mais apparement ce n'est plus le cas avec la version 3. Je me renseigne et te tiens informé si j'ai du nouveau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2008)

Ce n'est effectivement plus le cas avec Candybar 3.

Réponse du service technique de Panic: 



> No, it's not possible to change document icons with CandyBar 3, due to some security features in Leopard.  Sorry for the inconvenience!



Il convient de le faire manuellement ou tester avec les alternatives gratuites évoquées dans ce sujet.


----------



## BlackSmileFR (12 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Je connais le principe de Candybar 2 il fait une recherche des fichiers icône dans l'application. Le problème c'est que j'ai déjà ouvert les applications concernées mais je n'ai trouvé aucune référence à ces fichiers (Candybar ne trouve rien non plus, j'ai testé discrètement  ).

Alors comment je vais pouvoir faire *concrètement* pour avoir ces modifications!!??


----------



## two (12 Septembre 2008)

concrètement? il y a des chances que tu trouves ta réponse dans le fil donné en lien par tumb...
plus précisément à la fin du 5ème post (mais il faudra tout de même lire ce 5ème post) pour la version manuelle, disséminé dans la suite du fil pour les softs


----------



## BlackSmileFR (13 Septembre 2008)

Non mais c'est le premier fil que j'ai lu en arrivant, mais il n'y a rien concernant le changement dont je parle (ou bien j'ai de sérieux problème de compréhension).

Merci!! personne n'a la moindre piste?


----------



## two (28 Septembre 2008)

pour les mp3 , wav, mp4 et autres...
sélectionne itunes dans le dossier application, cilck droit, afficher le contenu du paquet, contents/resources.
toutes les icones utilisées par le système pour ce qui est musique/vidéos gérées par itunes est là...
remplacer une icone par une autre devrait modifier l'affichage pour tout le système 
attention a bien remplacer par un fichier icns (et pas un dossier portant l'icone) strictement du même nom
n'oublie pas non plus de faire une sauvegarde d'itunes ou des softs que tu modifiera avant.


----------



## BlackSmileFR (28 Septembre 2008)

Non je sais cela pour itunes et tout les autres d'ailleur (encore que pour changer l'apparence d'un mp3 en modifiant itunes, il doit être le programme d'ouverture par défaut).

Je parle pour un fichier MS office sachant que office n'est pas installé. On peut les ouvrir avec iwork mais aucune de ses applications ne présente de fichiers icns pour les xls, doc et autre.
Je me demande donc si on peut en ajouter (et comment) ou si il y a un moyen de "bypasser" ce problème?


----------



## BlackSmileFR (8 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
je rouvre le sujet car j'ai du nouveau!!!
afin d'activer un jeu d'icône d'extension à une application il faut d'abord faire un clic droit sur celle ci et afficher le contenu du paquet. Ensuite on ouvre le fichier Info.plist

Là on remarque que les fichiers qui ont bien une icône extension possède les lignes

```
<key>CFBundleTypeIconFile</key>
			<string>KeyDocument</string>
```

cela signifie que pour ce type de document il associe l'icone "KeyDocument.icns" qui se trouve dans son dossier Ressources...   
Ainsi j'ai intégré ces lignes à d'autres extensions qui n'avaient pas ces lignes dans le fichier .plist en modifiant le nom de l'icône. On copie l'icône dans le dossier ressource (on vérifie bien que les noms correspondent)
Voilà 
Test : je modifie le moyen d'ouvrir un fichier et la miracle ça marche, l'icône a bien adopté celui que j'ai mis.
je clique sur tout modifier et la malheur ça revient comme un icone générique! 

Quelqu'un a t'il une explication ou la solution à cela. :affraid:

merci!!!

EDIT : je vais essayer de voir du coté des autorisations mais je suis pas très bon la dedans...


----------



## BlackSmileFR (21 Septembre 2009)

Re-bonjour, dans ma quête j'ai peu être trouvé une réponse à mon problème!!!
les fichiers ICNS ne sont pas si standardisé que ça. ceux des applications contiennent de mémoire 8 tailles différentes alors que ceux que je récupère possède plus de tailles (9 dans mon cas) comment supprimer dans un fichier ICNS une des tailles&#8230;

si possible gratuit et tout simple ; je voudrait juste pouvoir préparer les icônes en supprimant les mauvaises tailles quand y'en a et en ajouter si il en manque!!

Merci bonne journée


----------

